# criatura



## Kaxgufen

Hola todos,

Un autor alemán define "persona". Lo hace en un libro que escribe en inglés, a cuya traducción castellana accedo y veo que en dicha definición se utiliza la palabra "criatura". La palabra criatura presupone un creador y por ende cierta concepción religiosa en quien la use, al menos en una definición. 
Por el diccionario encuentro que en alemán se usan las palabras Geschöpf y Kreatur aparte de otras. Mi conocimiento del alemán es el mínimo imprescindible. 
La pregunta es si en alemán es percibida esta relación creador>>criatura directamente a través de las palabras (como contraejemplo, en castellano madera y  carpintero no están relacionados, y en italiano sí).
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Alemanita

Kaxgufen said:


> La pregunta es si en alemán es percibida esta relación creador>>criatura directamente a través de las palabras (como contraejemplo, en castellano madera y  carpintero no están relacionados, y en italiano sí).
> Muchas gracias.



Sí, dado que el creador es der *Schöpf*er y la criatura das Ge*schöpf.*


Saludos


----------



## Kaxgufen

Muchas gracias. ¿Y usan también esa palabra para aludir a Dios?


----------



## Alemanita

Sí, así es, especialmente para referirse a Dios. Otra palabra relacionada es die Schöpfung, la creación (p.ej.obra de Haydn).


----------



## Geviert

_Kreatur _puede entenderse también en sentido despreciativo figurado (no necesariamente religioso) es decir en el sentido de un verachtenswerter Mensch (un ser despreciable) o willenloses Werkzeug anderer (manipulado).


----------



## Kaxgufen

Geviert said:


> _Kreatur _puede entenderse también en sentido despreciativo figurado (no necesariamente religioso) es decir en el sentido de un verachtenswerter Mensch (un ser despreciable) o willenloses Werkzeug anderer (manipulado).



¿Como un Frankenstein?
¿O sea que si uso la palabra Kreatur (o pienso en ella al momento de elegir un sinónimo) podría estar hablando de una obra meramente humana sin estar apoyando la idea de una creación divina? 

Gracias anticipadas.


----------



## Alemanita

Geviert said:


> _Kreatur _puede entenderse también en sentido despreciativo figurado (no necesariamente religioso) es decir en el sentido de un verachtenswerter Mensch (un ser despreciable) o willenloses Werkzeug anderer (manipulado).



Bueno, Geviert, si pusiste la segunda acepción del _Deutsches Wörterbuch Wahrig_ para Kreatur, deberías poner también la primera: Kreatur: Geschöpf, Lebewesen (ser viviente); Wesen der Natur (gegenüber Gott) (ser de la naturaleza frente a Dios).

Kaxgufen: mucha gente hoy en día conoce solo la segunda acepción, la que menciona Geviert. 

Antes también existía Kreator en el sentido de Schöpfer (divino creador) y Kreation en el sentido de Schöpfung (divina creación. 

Pero esta última (Kreation) hoy se usa casi exclusivamente para la moda.


----------



## Geviert

> Bueno, Geviert, si pusiste la segunda acepción del _Deutsches Wörterbuch Wahrig_  para Kreatur, deberías poner también la primera: Kreatur: Geschöpf,  Lebewesen (ser viviente); Wesen der Natur (gegenüber Gott) (ser de la  naturaleza frente a Dios).



No he puesto la primera acepción porque ya la has puesto tú, Alemanita, inútil repetir la información . En efecto, escribo: "puede entenderse *también*..." 

Según el Kluge, el étimo correcto (por lo tanto la primera acepción) es _*C*reatur _en el significado culto ya especificado por Alemanita (ver más extensamente el DW aquí). Sucesivamente la grafía será *Kreatur*. Interesante notar que le DW ya incluye el segundo significado más moderno (ver Duden) que he indicado. Dependerá de tu contexto, Kaxgufen.



> ¿Como un Frankenstein?



En su segunda acepción puede entenderse como el "favorito", el "seguidor" de otra persona, generalmente importante (por lo tanto dependiente de él). El sentido es en cualquier caso negativo. 

El DW indica un tercera acepción referida a las mujeres (no sabría si en sentido despreciativo, seguramente irónico ver los ejemplos): 

_vorzugsweise gilt creatur von frauen, in gutem wie bösem sinn: __ klag und weine nur, 
falsche creatur! _

_diese hübsche creatur_ (más o menos _esta guapa creaturita_, para referirse a la esposa de otro hombre).


----------



## Kaxgufen

Muchas gracias.
Un saludo.

Kaxgufen


----------

